# New DVC pricing -- April 2008



## SDKath (Mar 30, 2008)

I think pricing has changed significantly this month.  AKV Jambo house is sold out so the new incentive is a strange one.  I find it a bit confusing but it sounds like a good deal as you get a free week to use at SSR in 2008.

Price per point is $104-$8 for AKV.  Buy AKV Kidani with no 2008 occupancy (as it's not going to be built till Spring 2009).  Use year being sold right now is February.  You will get 2008 points that have to be banked into 2009 to use.  And since you can't use them in 2008, you will also get the same number of 2008 points as incentive for free to be used only at SSR this year.  No maintenance fees until 2009 on AKV-Kidani.  Minimum initial purchase (if you are new to DVC) is 160 points.  Minimum add on for incentive points is 100 points (if you already have a contract of any sort).

For SSR, the incentive is unchanged.  $104-$10 discount plus $500 gift card for purchase.  Minimum initial purchase is 160 points.  Minimum add on for incentive points is 100 points.

Resale prices (with no incentives or $$ off): 
BCV = $104 (thru 2042)
BWV = $104 (thru 2042)
VWL = $101 (thru 2042)
OKW = $101 (thru 2057)


Katherine


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 30, 2008)

I completely admire Disney's ability to get people to suspend financial analysis when making a decision to purchase Disney Vacation Club Points.

If I am going to make a buy vs. rent decision today regarding Disney, here is how I would do it.

Let's say I wanted to purchase 250 points to use every year at BoardWalk Villas.  Here is a quick run of the numbers:

250 points * $104/point = $26,000 (let's exclude closing costs for now).

Maintenance fees:  $4.85/point * 250 points = $1212.50 per year.

These points will expire and therefore will be worthless in 2042.  That means these points will in use for 34 more years (2042-2008 = 34).

For the moment, let's assume that there is no inflation.  No general inflation and no inflation of maintenance fees.  If you make that assumption, the best method of comparing buying vs. renting is by taking out a 34 year mortgage for the principle amount of $26,000.  In that way, the decision maker puts out the same amount of cash upfront ($0) and has the same net equity at the end of the RTU ($0) as does the person who rents points every year from another owner.  So, this is a true apples to apples comparison.

If you take a $26,000 loan at 6% for 34 years, your monthly payment is $149.54 per month or $1794.50 per year.

When you add the maintenance fees to the mortgage payments you get $3007 per year for 250 points.  That is equivalent to $12 per point.

I haven't checked in a while, but in the past, you could just rent points from an owner for about $10 per point.

And, renting is more flexible than buying, since you are not required to use them every year. You can just rent them when you want to go.  And, if you rent, you can rent from an owner of any given resort which will give you priority at that resort instead of the limits of owning any particular resort.

Over the course of 30 years, what do you believe is more likely to happen?  increases in maintenance fees or increases in the amount that owners are likely to rent points to non-owners?  

To me, it's a real no brainer.  Renting points from another owner is a far better option than owner by buying directly from Disney.  I believe that rental rates from owners will lag maintenance fee increases by Disney as they have for years meaning the ownership gap will only increase, not decrease over time.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

As a DVC owner, I refuse to rent for $10pp anymore. I stick with a $11-12 range and wish it would be $15pp.

One better strategy is to buy a small DVC contract, like 25 points then transfer points (rent) into your account when you need more ($11pp is realistic). That way, you control the reservation, rather than placing 100% trust in a stranger when renting and letting them control the entire process.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Why buyt the cow when you can rent it? Or close*



BocaBum99 said:


> I completely admire Disney's ability to get people to suspend financial analysis when making a decision to purchase Disney Vacation Club Points.
> 
> If I am going to make a buy vs. rent decision today regarding Disney, here is how I would do it.
> 
> ...



Exactly Boca.  As a former DVC owner, younger, more naive days, I saw the light after about 5 years. Fortunately I was able to get out at a profit (provided I ignored the 5 years of annual fees but I think those could be fairly written off as use fee especially since it included park passes at the time).  But since then fees have gone to insane levels, the years left continue to dwindle, the up front cost (ultimately lost unless you happen to guess the time to sell out just right) getting higher it is indeed a no brainer to rent whatever "needs" you have for DVC.  You have a much better chance of getting exactly what you want, when you want, the size you want without having to lease - at great cost - far too many points along with the ever rising fees.  The $10 price has been stable for quite awhile - in fact you can get lower if you're lucky. Few will pay more although a few owners ask more.  

Renting DVC is the perfect answer and by far the best way to use DVC if you must.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Renting DVC is the perfect answer and by far the best way to use DVC if you must.



I agree that renting is far superior to buying under the following:

1. If you can't afford to buy DVC without financing
2. If you plan on using your points for II trading
3. If you don't love Disney and want to visit often
4. If you can visit on off peak times

One nice thing about owning is that I got a nice deduction off my taxes on the $4.21 annual dues as the cost of real estate takes was almost 90c per point and I have almost 1,000 points.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 30, 2008)

Hate to burst your logic bubble but I tried renting for a couple of years before buying in.  90% of the renters who post wanting those $10-$12 points get turned down.  The availability is not there, the owner doesn't get back to you, the owner cherry picks a long rental so more points are gone, or takes a higher offer.

Availability is a HUGE issue at the more in-demand resorts like BCV, BWV and AKV.  If you are not in the 7-11 month period, it is very unlikely that one can rent a whole week.  Usually only mid-week is available at the 7 or less month marks.

So I bought AKV and reserved what I wanted without a problem (New Year no less) a little under 11 months.

Then I had some points to rent.  And I quickly learned what it's like to be on the other side.  I turned down about 50 requests due to lack of availability, requests for 2-3 days rental that are not worth my time and effort and people trying to negotiate down the price.

I found about 5 people who were committed, planned ahead, wanted loger rentals (6-7 days) and all were willing to pay $14 (even more I think if I was going to get selfish).  I rented successfully and had an excellent transaction.

And the renter was thrilled to finally have a chance to get a week they wanted.

So "scanning" the headlines doesn't ever tell the full story.  Try renting yourself...

Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Renting DVC is the perfect answer and by far the best way to use DVC if you must.



You can use the same analysis with almost any timeshare. Why buy when you can rent? If you are an occasional visitor to Disney, why not rent...makes sense. If you go more often, its alot better to have control and make your owne reservations.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Hate to burst your logic bubble but I tried renting for a couple of years before buying in.  90% of the renters who post wanting those $10-$12 points get turned down.  The availability is not there, the owner doesn't get back to you, the owner cherry picks a long rental so more points are gone, or takes a higher offer.
> 
> So I bought AKV and reserved what I wanted without a problem (New Year no less) a little under 11 months.
> 
> ...



Kath

Excellent post on renting points as a owner. I do cherry pick my rentors and requests too. Too many requests are rediculous or too short on notice. Doing the quick scan is only looking on the surface, there is alot that goes on under the surface that is unseen. 

Alot of the experience DVC members, who has rented thier points, have posted here the same higher point rental prices. But for whatever reason or purpose, non-dvc owners keep not accepting these answers.

All of my renters are also thrilled and happy to pay my price, to go to Disney.

Tom


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

I have rented to about 20 different people over the years and now get regular requests as I am reliable.

I also turn down many requests like studios and 1-3 night rentals. I like to have a 100 point minimum and really like it when someone wants a 200 or more point rental.

Calling DVC to get a 30 point rental is not worth my time.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I have rented to about 20 different people over the years and now get regular requests as I am reliable.
> 
> I also turn down many requests like studios and 1-3 night rentals. I like to have a 100 point minimum and really like it when someone wants a 200 or more point rental.
> 
> Calling DVC to get a 30 point rental is not worth my time.



Yeah, I really love the people who only want to rent 2 days in a studio, but only want to pay $9 per point.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Yeah, I really love the people who only want to rent 2 days in a studio, but only want to pay $9 per point.



How about the ultimate cheapo request when I had someone e-mail me a request for one night at HHI for a Studio in Adventure Season....on a Sunday night for only 6 points for the night.

This is the cheapest point per night in all of DVC and he only wanted to pay $10pp....I sent him this e-mail...

**** Auto Responder **** If you received this automated e-mail, you are a cheapo that doesn't deserve to rent my DVC points.

I never heard from him again.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2008)

*Inquiring Minds Want To Know.*




timeos2 said:


> But since then fees have gone to insane levels


Just as a benchmark, approximately how much in US Dollars is the current annual fee (maintenance + operation + reserves + taxes) for a DVC middle-of-the road Orlando floating-weeks 3BR lock-off RTU timeshare villa? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SDKath (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, DVC works with points, not size of units.  A 2BR villa lockoff during usual season (not super high like New Year) would need about 225 points.  I just posted that my MF for my 225 pts at AKV are just a bit under $1000 this year.  I don't find that "insane levels" at all.  My WMH 2BR LO has $1600 in MFs.  So DVC is a deal to me.  But everyone has a different benchmark.

If you buy points, you can use them to get a 2BR LO for a week or a one bedroom for a couple of weeks or a bunch of short stays in studio and 1br.  Any combo you like.  That't the beauty of a good point system like DVC.  3BR are obviously the most expensive (and largest units) so you'd need to buy more points if you want to travel every year in a 3BR LO.  I would guess 250 would be a good number to start with.

Katherine


----------



## JudyS (Mar 31, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I think pricing has changed significantly this month.  AKV Jambo house is sold out so the new incentive is a strange one.  I find it a bit confusing but it sounds like a good deal as you get a free week to use at SSR in 2008.
> 
> Price per point is $104-$8 for AKV.  Buy AKV Kidani with no 2008 occupancy (as it's not going to be built till Spring 2009).  Use year being sold right now is February.  You will get 2008 points that have to be banked into 2009 to use.  And since you can't use them in 2008, you will also get the same number of 2008 points as incentive for free to be used only at SSR this year.  No maintenance fees until 2009 on AKV-Kidani.  Minimum initial purchase (if you are new to DVC) is 160 points.  Minimum add on for incentive points is 100 points (if you already have a contract of any sort).
> 
> ...


Are these prices in effect now, or going into effect soon?  Also, has anyone heard of discounts/perks available lately by buying in Chicago? 

I agree that at $10 a point for rentals, it hardly makes sense to buy, and rental prices on the DISboards were stuck at the $10 level for many years.  However, that seems to have changed very recently; the lowest prices I'm seeing lately are generally $11-$12 a point, except for "distressed" (last minute) rentals. 

I rent out my surplus points through Redweek and generally get $14 or more.  However, renting through Redweek is much more work than renting through www.DISboards.com because you have to do a lot of explaining of how the system works. 

I agree that being a renter is probably harder than it sounds, with people who rent for low prices doing a lot of "cherry picking."  For example, many of the most desirable reservations require doing some time on the waitlist first, or booking day-by-day.  I can't imagine that many DVC owners will be willing to do that if they are only being paid $12 a point.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 31, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Just as a benchmark, approximately how much in US Dollars is the current annual fee (maintenance + operation + reserves + taxes) for a DVC middle-of-the road Orlando floating-weeks 3BR lock-off RTU timeshare villa?



Here is a link to DVC point chart for all units and all seasons. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml

Just follow the chart and multiply the total point value by the $10-14/pp that you can rent for.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would love to sell Disney points.  I could sell 'em cause I love Disney, the resorts, and the DVC system.  I am a Realtor/ Broker and would have no qualms about selling their product.  I think it is IDEAL!  Cruises are cheap through DVC too.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 31, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to sell Disney points.  I could sell 'em cause I love Disney, the resorts, and the DVC system.  I am a Realtor/ Broker and would have no qualms about selling their product.  I think it is IDEAL!  Cruises are cheap through DVC too.



Selling DVC would make you very little money.  The commission on a sale is 10% and 2 outfits control most of the inventory.  So, a sale would net you 5% as a broker with a 50/50 split with the listing broker.  You would have to make $200,000 in sales to make $10,000.

If you sell almost any other timeshare resort group, you will make 20%.  So, the same $200,000 in sales will net you $40,000.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 31, 2008)

Given my needs, I am quite confident I can rent points for $10 per point, especially since I like Old Key West and I don't like travelling in peak season in Orlando.  May is my favorite month.  No crowds.  Great weather.  
Even if you rent them at $12/point, you are only getting a 6% return.  Certainly nothing to write home about.

That said, I love Disney, but I am not really willing to pay a premium to stay there, so I don't.

On certain occasions, I would consider renting points to use.  And, if it is a special occasion, I might even be willing to pay a premium of $11-12/point for something special.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 1, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> Given my needs, I am quite confident I can rent points for $10 per point, especially since I like Old Key West and I don't like travelling in peak season in Orlando.  May is my favorite month.  No crowds.  Great weather.
> Even if you rent them at $12/point, you are only getting a 6% return.  Certainly nothing to write home about.
> 
> That said, I love Disney, but I am not really willing to pay a premium to stay there, so I don't.
> ...



You would be best served by buying a small DVC contract of 25-50 points and  renting the points you need via a member-member transfer into your account for $11pp. 

That way, you are an official DVC owner and control your reservation and are not taking chances getting hosed by someone dishonest making a reservation for you. You will be able to call member services, use their website, get to flash your DVC card and get a cool magazine.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 1, 2008)

"You would be best served by buying a small DVC contract of 25-50 points and renting the points you need via a member-member transfer into your account for $11pp. "

How does this actually work.  If I have a 50 point BCV contract and wanted to have more points added to stay longer at BCV, do the added points have to be BCV points and does the use year of the person you are buying the points from matter?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 1, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> "You would be best served by buying a small DVC contract of 25-50 points and renting the points you need via a member-member transfer into your account for $11pp. "
> 
> How does this actually work.  If I have a 50 point BCV contract and wanted to have more points added to stay longer at BCV, do the added points have to be BCV points and does the use year of the person you are buying the points from matter?



You need to careful about the points you transfer into your account, because they are "supposed" to keep their original value (and limitations). Thus, if you own 50 BCV points and transfer in 200 SSR points, you can only use 50 points at the 11 month mark and 200 points at the 7 month mark when booking BCV.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 1, 2008)

That's what I thought.  So even if I transfer in points from someone else's BCV acct., those points would still have the 7 month reservation policy because they do not belong to me (even though it is also my home resort)?


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 17, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> That's what I thought.  So even if I transfer in points from someone else's BCV acct., those points would still have the 7 month reservation policy because they do not belong to me (even though it is also my home resort)?



I believe in this case all 250 could be booked 11 months in advance.

/Jim


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Apr 17, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> That's what I thought.  So even if I transfer in points from someone else's BCV acct., those points would still have the 7 month reservation policy because they do not belong to me (even though it is also my home resort)?



As long as the resorts are the same, you can use all the transferred points at the 11 month ressie period. However, UY does come into play, so you want to be sure that you utilize those transferred points within the proper timeframe...if your personal UY for that same resort is close to the transferred points UY you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## capjak (Apr 17, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Just as a benchmark, approximately how much in US Dollars is the current annual fee (maintenance + operation + reserves + taxes) for a DVC middle-of-the road Orlando floating-weeks 3BR lock-off RTU timeshare villa?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I think you made a mistake...didn't you mean US pesos?


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 17, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> That said, I love Disney, but I am not really willing to pay a premium to stay there, so I don't.


Boca,

I do not think that your opinion is at all uncommon... except over on the DIS boards.  

Actually... I find that people are pretty bifurcated over this issue.   Many like yourself just do not see the value in staying on DVC property.

I would generally put myself into the other catagory... but I do appreciate both points of view.    For me... staying off property while at WDW is an inferior vacation experience.   Someone once compared it to going on vacation to the coast, and staying 1/2 mile from the ocean.

/Jim


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 18, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> For me... staying off property while at WDW is an inferior vacation experience.   Someone once compared it to going on vacation to the coast, and staying 1/2 mile from the ocean.
> 
> /Jim



well said....you should add ski-in/out property to your description also.

I am typing this from a Grand Villa at AKV and this place is awesome. Sure, I could have saved a ton of money (points) and stayed at a 3 bedroom at Marriott, but this place is incredible.....welcome home.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree too.  We travel 3000 miles so we better have it "all."  I have an ongoing search to trade into BCV with my little Sheraton week.  I have gotten about 10 calls from II offering every other resort in FL just about but we want BCV.  Or we just won't make the effort to go.     That's just the way it is for us.  

Katherine


----------



## Carl D (Apr 18, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am typing this from a Grand Villa at AKV and this place is awesome. Sure, I could have saved a ton of money (points) and stayed at a 3 bedroom at Marriott, but this place is incredible.....welcome home.


Yup.. We also love AKV. It's truly amazing.
We have stayed in a 1br and have two more visits booked (in addition to our VWL & VB visits). We are planning the big family gathering in a AKV grand villa for October 2009. 
The big question is whether to book Jambo (1 floor) or Kidani (2 floors)??

Your thoughts?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 18, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Yup.. We also love AKV. It's truly amazing.
> We have stayed in a 1br and have two more visits booked (in addition to our VWL & VB visits). We are planning the big family gathering in a AKV grand villa for October 2009.
> The big question is whether to book Jambo (1 floor) or Kidani (2 floors)??
> 
> Your thoughts?



Go for the 2 floor Kidani...no question about it.

I like the Jambo property, but it is a hotel that was converted into a timeshare and is a tiny bit dated and the Kidani will be brand new.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2008)

I will pick Kidani also, but would also add that your Kidani GV views will more then likely be better.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 19, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I will pick Kidani also, but would also add that your Kidani GV views will more then likely be better.


Interesting. Don't all GV's in Jambo have a savanna view? I'm also under the impression that all Kidana GV's will have a savanna view. There does seem to be something "extra grand" about having a great room with a picture window over looking the savanna.
I guess I shouldn't worry too much about it yet, as booking for that trip can't happen for another 7 months.

We will be in a AKV 1br and a VWL 1br in another 2 weeks...


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Interesting. Don't all GV's in Jambo have a savanna view? I'm also under the impression that all Kidana GV's will have a savanna view. There does seem to be something "extra grand" about having a great room with a picture window over looking the savanna.
> I guess I shouldn't worry too much about it yet, as booking for that trip can't happen for another 7 months.
> 
> We will be in a AKV 1br and a VWL 1br in another 2 weeks...



All GV's have savanah view. But the Jambo House GV's are at the end of the builldings, plus some face Uzima Svanah, which is our least favorite. Alot of the Kindani GV's will have full Savanah Views.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, where did you get that cool picture!  It's great!  Thanks for posting....

Katherine


----------



## Carl D (Apr 19, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> All GV's have savanah view. But the Jambo House GV's are at the end of the builldings, plus some face Uzima Svanah, which is our least favorite. Alot of the Kindani GV's will have full Savanah Views.



That indeed is a great planning tool.
Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2008)

You can easily see how the GV's in Jambo House have less then stellar views of the Savanahs, being on the ends.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 19, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> You can easily see how the GV's in Jambo House have less then stellar views of the Savanahs, being on the ends.


Actually... I would think that they offer enchanced views given the panoramic configuration.   This would seem to be especially true for unit in postions #1 and #23 on the diagram above.

/Jim


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2008)

After being there last week, I would choose #8. The two you choose are ok, but most of the action/animals is towards the center of Arusha.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 19, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> After being there last week, I would choose #8. The two you choose are ok, but most of the action/animals is towards the center of Arusha.



Interesting... does #8 currently give you the "construction view" of the new expansion?   If I remember right... both #1 and #8 would be facing that direction.

/Jim


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2008)

It does. It also will give you a view of the new Savanah, and the new zebra.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 19, 2008)

I just checked out of GV #34 this morning. The room was awesome and the view was decent, but not as good as rooms 1 or 23.

I like room 1 and 23 best, 31 and 8 medium, 12, 34 worst.

Also, there was handicap bathrooms in unit 34 and I never took a shower in the master bathroom and used the front guest shower as the confifguration of the shower was not very good in the master. Strange, you would think they would make the guest bathroom the handicap access shower, not the master bathroom.

I lived the GV, but will request a better location next time as the points are very expensive.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2008)

We watched the Savanah workers setting out the "feed" in the morning, from below GV #34 on our trip last week. The savanah on that side was kind of blah. Even the landscaping seemed sparse. 

Any good views into the hot tub?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 19, 2008)

Kidani Village elevation facing the savanah. Notice that big ole window for the GV.






Kidani Village layout


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 20, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> We watched the Savanah workers setting out the "feed" in the morning, from below GV #34 on our trip last week. The savanah on that side was kind of blah. Even the landscaping seemed sparse.
> 
> Any good views into the hot tub?



I agree that the view was mediocre as it really is a GREAT view of the hot tub. The flamingos must have been in mating mode as they were LOUD and I couldn't imaging if we were on the first floor. I will try to post a few photos soon.


----------



## Jollyhols (Sep 22, 2008)

OK this is a question that most people probably already know, but as a Westgate owner who would love to stay at / rent / buy Disney, can anyone answer the following questions:

1.  If renting, do you get the same free transportation etc that you get if you own at Disney, both inside the parks and from the airport?

2.  If buying resale, I would assume that you get the transportation inside the park but do you also get it from the airport?

3.  When would you NOT receive a DVC Club card - the one that you can use as an instant fast pass?

And are there are other extras you get as an owner that you wouldn't get if you bought resale or if you just rented?

Many thanks


----------



## Jollyhols (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, forgot to ask, how can you keep up to date with the 'sales' that I have heard that Disney run from time to time - how would you know when the next one is coming up?


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 22, 2008)

> 1.  If renting, do you get the same free transportation etc that you get if you own at Disney, both inside the parks and from the airport?



yes



> 2.  If buying resale, I would assume that you get the transportation inside the park but do you also get it from the airport?



yes



> 3.  When would you NOT receive a DVC Club card - the one that you can use as an instant fast pass?



DVC members do not get free fast passes. 



> And are there are other extras you get as an owner that you wouldn't get if you bought resale or if you just rented?



No, direct sales and resales are treated equally.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 22, 2008)

Jollyhols said:


> Also, forgot to ask, how can you keep up to date with the 'sales' that I have heard that Disney run from time to time - how would you know when the next one is coming up?



Members post here, MouseOwners or Disboards on current pricing and incentives. Existing DVC members get "rewards" for refering new members, so its worth it to us to give DVC "free" advertising.


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 22, 2008)

As said above, there is no difference in benefits/perks between buying direct and buying resale.

And the transportation is the same for owners and renters.

However, there are some perks exclusively for DVC members that don't apply to renters. A big one is the discount on Annual Passes. Another is some various dining discounts. You are supposed to have a DVC card to get the dining discounts. If you rent from a member and get a room key that says DVC member on it, you may get the dining discount, but technically you're not supposed to.


----------



## Jollyhols (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

So, who does actually receive the DVC Card that allows instant fast passes, out of interest?

One time, when we were in at Magic Kingdom, a very kind person gave us a couple of cards as she was flying home that day and didn't want to see them wasted as they had a couple more days on them.  You put them in the fastpast machines and get an fastpass ticket for use right then and there, not waiting for a particular time slot. Also you could use them again straight away.  In fact if everyone had them, I think the system would have come to a standstill but they were rather fun.


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 22, 2008)

Not sure, but they might have been given to people who just purchased DVC as a 1-time perk. Or maybe to someone who just took the tour. I know they sometimes have given out fast pass tickets for taking the tour in the past, but I hadn't heard that they were 'instant' fast-passes.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Sep 24, 2008)

*Resale Market Softer*

I am in the middle of a resale purchase and the resale market has definitely softened. Disney is not exercising it's ROFR too often, only in egregiously low bids, or when an existing DVC member has a request in for points for a specific property and it happens across their desk. SSR and OKW are going in the mid $70's/point. BWV, BCV, VWL seem to all be in the mid $80's and AKV a bit higher. Good time to be looking to buy as "no reasonable offer refused" seems to be the order of the day right now.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 24, 2008)

What is the minimum number of points you can buy resale if you don't currently own DVC? I'm still toying with the idea of buying the least number I can just to get discounts on annual passes (and to spend a day here and there before or after a week stay off-site).

Sheila


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 24, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> What is the minimum number of points you can buy resale if you don't currently own DVC?


 
25 Points is the smallest contract you will find


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 25, 2008)

DVC Mike said:


> 25 Points is the smallest contract you will find



Is it legal to own that little? I'll try to finally get around to doing some research on this.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 25, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> Is it legal to own that little? I'll try to finally get around to doing some research on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sheila



Yes its legal. As a small point owner, you have the same perks as a 1000 point owner. 

The only downside is that you are paying a premium for those points. Plus adding in the closing costs spread over 25 points, raises the point cost. But if you factor in AP discounts and such, you will recoup that cost quickly. FYI - the AP discount is not guaranteed.


----------

